# In the Begining



## Southern

This is how my layout got it's start.



















I dug these old photos up from an old family photo album. this is the oldest kown photos of my trains. they were taken in the late 50's before I was born. I still use a lot of that track. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=577&stc=1&d=1253461625


----------



## stream4ever

Do you still have the trains?


----------



## glgraphix

Looks like some old photos. I wish I had my dads old stuff back, would be great.

Thanks for sharing.
Kevin


----------



## calirider

My first layout my dad built for me on a piece of plywood. I don't think I have any pictures of it, wish I did now.


----------



## tworail

I have been meaning to get my old layout pics scanned in, but I keep forgetting there is a trick to this - just take pictures of the 'pictures' with a decent digital cam and make sure the flash is off


----------



## Reckers

Southern said:


> This is how my layout got it's start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dug these old photos up from an old family photo album. this is the oldest kown photos of my trains. they were taken in the late 50's before I was born. I still use a lot of that track.
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=577&stc=1&d=1253461625


Any idea what kind of trains they were?


----------



## AmericanMuscle94

Nice. Every layout has to start somewhere  looks pretty good to me


----------



## OldAthearn87

gotta love a little bit of old school, very nice


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Actually it is a great setup. I am thinking about making a setup with your layout that I can break down for my kids.


----------



## tooter

Ah... carpet trains. 

Thanks for the nostalgia evoking pictures. Reminds me of all the years on the carpet with the Lionels...


Greg


----------



## willsarv

Well I feel very fortunate. I still have my train that I got for Christmas when I was all of three weeks old. I still have it set up just like dad built it sometime around 1954. It's a Marx NYC 4000 and it still runs pretty good.


----------



## willsarv

willsarv said:


> Well I feel very fortunate. I still have my train that I got for Christmas when I was all of three weeks old. I still have it set up just like dad built it sometime around 1954. It's a Marx NYC 4000 and it still runs pretty good.


Forgot to add picture


----------



## tjcruiser

Will,

Great looking all-original set and setup. You're quite lucky to have this piece of family history so intact!

TJ


----------



## Southern

Reckers said:


> Any idea what kind of trains they were?


 
They were lionel, HO. all of the trains are gone but some of the track is still in use.


----------



## Southern

I remember some of the box cars had springs in the trucks


----------

